# Recommend me a good enshin tutorial



## chrissyp (Aug 25, 2018)

So I'd love to learn enshin, but there are no schoola even remotely near me. What are some good dvds or books you'd recommend to learn it?


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 26, 2018)

G'day . I'm sure there a few good books and DVDs, but dojo training is pretty essential to learning it properly.

But are there any Kyokushin, Ashihara, or Kudo/Daido Juku, Seidokaikan, or Shintaiikudo dojos nearby? They'll be closest to Enshin in terms of style (some much more than others). Otherwise, if it's something you really are burning to study, it may be worth making the travel to train in it


----------



## chrissyp (Aug 26, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> G'day . I'm sure there a few good books and DVDs, but dojo training is pretty essential to learning it properly.
> 
> But are there any Kyokushin, Ashihara, or Kudo/Daido Juku, Seidokaikan, or Shintaiikudo dojos nearby? They'll be closest to Enshin in terms of style (some much more than others). Otherwise, if it's something you really are burning to study, it may be worth making the travel to train in it


Sadly no. The closest thing is about 4 hours away. I have done muay thai for many years and am currently learning shotokan. Im starting to think the closest way to mold my style to resemble enshin is to learn judo and start focusing on enshins tai sabaki in my stand up , which I've been doing


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 26, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> Sadly no. The closest thing is about 4 hours away. I have done muay thai for many years and am currently learning shotokan. Im starting to think the closest way to mold my style to resemble enshin is to learn judo and start focusing on enshins tai sabaki in my stand up , which I've been doing



Ah ok fair enough. Yeah that sounds like a plan, you can learn judo as a complete system. Obviously won't be able to spar like the Enshin guys do (strikes and throws etc), but maybe if you have any classmates in either Shotokan or Judo that are keen you could catch up and spar in that manner outside of class?

And yep, I did that in my sparring in Kyokushin and we were taught alot of tai sabaki stuff, moving off side.

Best of luck mate


----------



## chrissyp (Aug 26, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah ok fair enough. Yeah that sounds like a plan, you can learn judo as a complete system. Obviously won't be able to spar like the Enshin guys do (strikes and throws etc), but maybe if you have any classmates in either Shotokan or Judo that are keen you could catch up and spar in that manner outside of class?
> 
> And yep, I did that in my sparring in Kyokushin and we were taught alot of tai sabaki stuff, moving off side.
> 
> Best of luck mate


Ty! You too sir. Osu!


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 26, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> Ty! You too sir. Osu!


Cheers, osu


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 26, 2018)

I saw a decent tutorial video of sorts on YouTube a while back, but I can’t find it now.  He had a t shape taped on the ground and was using it to demonstrate footwork and combining it with strikes.  And other various stuff.  Not the best video ever, but as good as I’ve seen for Enshin.  I say that because I haven’t seen much in terms of video.  And I have a man crush on Enshin.

Ninomiya’s Sabaki Method: Karate in the Inner Circle is a very good book if you don’t own it.  Not too expensive on Amazon.  There’s some common basics in the beginning, but he gets into the good stuff relatively quickly.  Nothing groundbreaking, but some very good and relatively simple principles that you should be able to incorporate into your repertoire.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 27, 2018)

I woukdnt recommend books or DVDs to anyone if you can't learn from an instructor find something else to train


----------



## Mitlov (Aug 27, 2018)

I don't think you can learn Enshin without training at an Enshin school.  I would concentrate on your Shotokan and judo (and your past MT experience) and just becoming the best karateka and judoka you can be, without going out of your way to try to make it Enshin-y.  Those two arts should combine to make you a well rounded fighter, so long as kumite is a regular part of your Shotokan training (some schools emphasize it, some don't).


----------



## chrissyp (Aug 27, 2018)

Mitlov said:


> I don't think you can learn Enshin without training at an Enshin school.  I would concentrate on your Shotokan and judo (and your past MT experience) and just becoming the best karateka and judoka you can be, without going out of your way to try to make it Enshin-y.  Those two arts should combine to make you a well rounded fighter, so long as kumite is a regular part of your Shotokan training (some schools emphasize it, some don't).


That's a valid point. Im not trying  to say learn th whole art, just trying to learn some new tricks and philosophy, and enshin to me seems like the most practical system out there imo


----------



## Mitlov (Aug 27, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> That's a valid point. Im not trying  to say learn th whole art, just trying to learn some new tricks and philosophy, and enshin to me seems like the most practical system out there imo



I think Kyokushin and Enshin are really awesome and I have a ton of respect for them.  That said, I would not use the term "most practical system out there" for a striking art where face punching isn't part of competition sparring.

The same is true with the TKD I used to do.  It was awesome and I loved it, but a striking art without face punching in competition has some very real practical limitations.


----------



## chrissyp (Aug 27, 2018)

Mitlov said:


> I think Kyokushin and Enshin are really awesome and I have a ton of respect for them.  That said, I would not use the term "most practical system out there" for a striking art where face punching isn't part of competition sparring.
> 
> The same is true with the TKD I used to do.  It was awesome and I loved it, but a striking art without face punching in competition has some very real practical limitations.


Valid point!


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 28, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I woukdnt recommend books or DVDs to anyone if you can't learn from an instructor find something else to train


Normally I’d agree with this, but not in @chrissyp ’s case.  He’s got enough MA experience to be able to see something and know if it fits within his knowledge and abilities, and be able to incorporate it.  He’s looking for principles to enhance his skills, not “how to do Enshin karate” from a video.  This isn’t a newbie looking to learn a completely new art online.  Of course he won’t read a book and watch a few videos then walk into an Enshin dojo and be a senior rank.

Enshin is an offshoot of Kyokushin, which he has experience in.  The two are quite similar.  The main difference is Ninomiya (Enshin’s founder) emphasizes circular movement and getting to the opponent’s blind spot, where as Kyokushin is notoriously straight backwards and forwards in movement.  Some Kyokushin guys say Enshin doesn’t teach anything new in that regard, as their individual teachers teach that movement, and others say it’s genius.  Depends on how they were taught.

Enshin also goes a step further and initiates judo-type throws, takedowns, sweeps, etc. once they get to that blind spot.* Or they strike from it.  Either way, getting to that blind spot is a great place to be.

Chrissyp is looking for principles to incorporate, not looking for a substitute to formal training IMO.  I’ve read Ninomiya’s book and watched a few videos and done the same.  It enhanced my karate; it didn’t replace it nor hurt it.  If I’m somehow doing Ninomiya’s stuff completely wrong, it still helped me become more effective, so all is good.  It’s not like I only learned from a book without any teacher and thought I was a badass.  

*Ninomiya was a 3rd dan or so in judo. Some of the stuff he teaches is textbook judo, other stuff is judo inspired.


----------

